# larvae size photos?



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Find an area on a frame that has eggs and young larva. Generally, the larva closest to the eggs will be the youngest. Look for larva about the same size as an egg that's still in a banana shape rather than a full C-shape. As I've said before look at the smilies on this page. The one labeled "Big Grin" has v-shaped eyebrows. Those are perfect sized larva!!


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

If you're looking for larva to graft, HobbyBeek posted pictures on this post recently. Great shot!

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245780

Hope this helps, Steve


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/Honey bee Photos/13_13A-1.jpg
The eggs tip as they get older and are laying down at the third day. You can kind of judge the size of the eggs that are tipped the most. They are the oldest


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

There's a thread from about a month ago on this same topic. Decent pics included.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244952


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

If you find a parabola shaped patch of brood with older larva or capped brood in the center and eggs around the edges like this you can get a good picture of what all of the ages look like. To my naked eye the young ones just look like milk, but you can just see them in the picture if you look. They get a lot bigger, really fast.

Sorry those pictures are a bit blurry - I'll try to do better next time.










1 and 2 are probably ok. The rest are probably too old.

BTW, I've been asked before - feel free to use any of my pictures, just give credit and a link to www.doorgarden.com


----------

